# Keyboard not working properly



## Tekanne (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello guys, I'm having this problem that I've never seen before. I've done some research but I never found a similar problem. I got a _Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard_ with a USB port, which is normally working properly. The expection is when I'm having a LAN party, or even when I'm turning on my PS3 for some reason I cannot make sense of. This may not necessarly be the problem. Since it worked for a week until the 2 day LAN party, then working again for another week until another LAN party, I suspect the problem has something to do with it.

The problem itself is that the keyboard starts to turn itself off and on. Since the buttons are lightening up I can see they are blinking like 1-2 times a second. It makes half the buttons I press not respond. 

From there I can either plug it out and back in to make it work for a couple of minutes, or I can restart the computer to make it work properly for what i believe was a couple of hours. When I first bought it I didn't do anything with the old drivers. When I first got the problem, I installed the drivers that followed in the disc. I have also uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled them without success. 

Any help on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tekanne (Jan 30, 2011)

Update:It has happened to me all day now, no idea why. I'm not at a LAN party now so I can scrap that, just didn't find any edit button.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi Tekanne welcome to tsf,,

have you tried another keyboard? does it do same thing?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

To add to *oscer1* advise..Have you tried that keyboard in another computer?


----------



## Tekanne (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I've tried many keyboards. I have used three keyboards the last six months and all have worked. I also bought this keyboard a couple of weeks ago.

No, I have not tried using this keyboard on another computer.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have you cleaned out your computer lately?


----------



## Tekanne (Jan 30, 2011)

No, it's a very long time since I last formatted now. I reguraly scan for spyware with an fairly outdated scanner.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

what i ment by cleaned out is blow out the pc with canned compressed air.


----------



## Tekanne (Jan 30, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> what i ment by cleaned out is blow out the pc with canned compressed air.


Actually, I have never done that. I have just about tested the keyboard on another computer though and it seems to work fine. Do you really think that's the problem? Other keyboards work just fine, it's just this one that stops working from time to time no matter which USB-port I'm using.


----------



## Tekanne (Jan 30, 2011)

A theory I got is that it only happens when my CPU usage is high. While I played it got as bad as 2 times a minute, but as I exited it helped a lot. It can't be a problem with the game neither since it sometimes happens as I browse the net or do ordinary tasks at Windows. I got an fairly old Intel Pentium 2,8GHz processor, rated 4,5 at the Windows Experience Index.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

take a look at this
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html


----------



## Tekanne (Jan 30, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> take a look at this
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html



Thanks, but I am using a stationary computer.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i would start by cleaning(blowing out) computer. whats the make and model of computer if custum list the specs


----------



## Tekanne (Jan 30, 2011)

I have found a solution. If I disable the backlight on the keyboard it never stops working. I have still no idea what is causing the keyboard to lag if I have the backlights enabled though.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

can you list the specs of your pc including psu make and wattage


----------



## Tekanne (Jan 30, 2011)

Specs:
Intel Pentium D CPU 2,80Ghz
3 GB ram
Corsair vx450W psu
nvidia geforce 8800gt


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

kinda sounding like a power issue, you should be running a 650 watt power supply with that video card. do you know anyone that you could borrow one from to test.


----------

